# Pour mon Pc Mac



## safae1594 (8 Mai 2020)

_Bonjour , s'il vous plait j'arrive pas a installer windows 7 ,ou 8.1 ou 10 sur mon mac  j'ai essayer plusieurs méthode que j'ai vu sur youtube mais ça marche pas s'il vous plait si il y'a une solution vous pouvez m'aidez voila les information de mon mac :_
_Mac os X Yosmetie 10.10.5
BootcampAssistant  version : 5.1.4 
Voila meme avec Boot Camp assistant ça marche pas .
et merci d'avance ._


----------



## moderno31 (8 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
un millième message avec bookcamp ...
J'utilise VMWare Fusion pour faire tourner mes VM Windows 10 ou Windows XP (expérimentation en cours) cela fonctionne très bien et je m'en sers 4 ou 5 h dans la journée


----------



## safae1594 (10 Mai 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> un millième message avec bookcamp ...
> J'utilise VMWare Fusion pour faire tourner mes VM Windows 10 ou Windows XP (expérimentation en cours) cela fonctionne très bien et je m'en sers 4 ou 5 h dans la journée


Comment je l'utilise ???


----------



## PDD (11 Mai 2020)

Rapport avec IOS5???


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2020)

PDD a dit:


> Rapport avec IOS5???


Aucun. Je déménage.


----------

